# >>2pc ist soooo llaaannnggssamm



## vinc5nt (13. September 2002)

Servus  

also ich hab einen 2pc und der benimmt sich irgendwie komisch, was heissen soll er ist im OS (win98se und davor XP) scheissen lahm, aber wirklich scheissen lahm und manchmal wenn er gerade synchron programme und die explorer.exe lädt macht der so komisches geräusch wenn man die maus bewegt. In spielen ist er dann aber wieder normal schnell ... und er war auch als ich ihn frisch gemacht habe (ohne gfxtreiber directx und all den anderen krahm) richtig flott, nur bringt einem dass nichts, wenn noch nichts von der hardware druf ist 

also das system:
G-Froce2mx 32ram
650Duron
irgendeinmsi board
2festplatten (ich glaube 8gigs und 30gigs) 
festplatten sind partitioniert, d.h. die 30iger ist in 3 disks geteilt.
256 sdram
alter brenner anstelle eines cdrom laufwerkes
ne alte soundkarte 
msn explorer optical 
uralt tastatur 

ich hab wirklich keinen schimmer was da im aa ist... würde ein bios update was bringen, oder könnte ein fehlgeschlagenes der grund sein , sind es treiber porbs, kann directx sowas verursachen, etc. ?
vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## NIC140903 (13. September 2002)

hast du die via4in1 installiert?
wenn nich solltest du das ma probiern VIELLEICHT hilft das


----------



## Eyewitness (13. September 2002)

Platten defragmentiert? Klingt simpel, aber manchmal ist es eben die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## vinc5nt (16. September 2002)

Via treiber sind die neusten drauf (nicht die, die am Wochenende rausgekommen sind) aber die von davor müssten auch reichen, defragmentiert hab ich in der tat noch nicht  ... aber ich hatte vorher alle platten platt gemacht und deshalb hielt ich es für nicht notwendig, tu es jetzt aber trotzdem nochmal


----------



## vinc5nt (16. September 2002)

lässt sich nicht defragmentieren ... verweigert den zugriff auf c:  blaues ausnahme fenster. Help ! ... hardware oder treiber problem ?


----------

